# Trad Shoot and Meet and Greet DEC. 15th



## reviveourhomes (Oct 18, 2007)

Jerald and I have decided to have it on Saturday December 15th. if you guys missed the first one we would love to have you come out for this one. And you guys who did attend the first one know how much fun it was and are coming back....right?? LOL

We will have a cook out on the grill so bring your own meat and everyone try and bring a side dish of some sort. As we get close we can start coordinating what everyone will bring.

We will shoot some, talk ALOT and just have an all around great time. Last time we had a little blanket shoot where everyone brought an item and put it on the blanket and whoever got first place in the shoot got first pick and 2nd place got second pick on down the line, so everyone gets a prize. That worked real well so I guess we are gonna do that again. Lets try and set a dollar limit of value for the prize like $20-$25 so everything is pretty even. You can also bring things you have made and put on the blanket.

We also had a pretty good blanket trade last time that was alot of fun. Everybody gather up the stuff you dont use or need and bring it along and we can do some trading/selling.

And for you new guys just starting it would be a great time to come nd ask questions, shoot different bows to see what kind of bow you might be interested in and I think we are gonna try and do some demonstrations on stuff like tuning, fletching arrows, maybe some knapping and various things that would be helpful in this great addiction called Trad Archery! LOL

So lets start getting a head count of who can come for sure, believe me it is worth missing a Saturday of deer hunting. We had a blast last time getting to put faces with names, shooting and of course EATING!! LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are we talking about meeting?  I'd love to meet you folks, but I'm way down south on the coast.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 18, 2007)

It will be at Jerald's house in Dallas which is about 20 miles West of Atlanta and 20 miles south of Cartersville.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 18, 2007)

That'll be a poke for you AP.  It's about 3.5 hrs from me.


----------



## chinquapin (Oct 18, 2007)

AP I got family in brunswick it'll take you probably 5 1/2 to 6 hrs to get here.  It's a long ride for sure.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 18, 2007)

That might be too much for a one day trip!  In my younger days.....  We will see.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 18, 2007)

We would love to have you AP if you could make the trip!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 18, 2007)

That sounds good to me.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 20, 2007)

BTT


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump this one back up


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, let's go ahead and get a show of hands for those that plan on attending. So we know what and how to plan for this.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 28, 2007)

I want to, but the wife wants to go see her parents in hazlehurst.  I might be able to make it till' about lunch.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 28, 2007)

I will be there....I think.....LOL!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 29, 2007)

Man I hope I can come, that would be great for me to try out different kind of bows and learn a few things.Maybe I can make it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 29, 2007)

I plan to be there, but at my age, long term plans can change


----------



## ccbunn (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang Jack, you are old! I just checked your profile and you are 85 days older'n me. Guess you and I will have to pair up on any pig hunts we are able to go to seeing as how neither one of us can breathe. LOL! 

Lewis, I'm gonna try to make the Trad shoot at Jerald's  in December. I'll either have ny buck by then or a freezer full of doe meat. Might have to revert to the 'ol .308 for a day or two, but I'm gonna get 'er done one way or another. 
I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 29, 2007)

Man its gonna be great to have you guys come.  It was alot of fun last time and its only gonna get better with new Characters added! LOL


----------



## Al33 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm in, looking forward to meeting ya'll in person.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 29, 2007)

Alright then, looks like it's shape'n up 
Guess I need to go ahead and find a pully for my tractor to mow the back lot.


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 30, 2007)

Guys,
I would love to come, but my daughter is getting married on the 15th of December at Helen , Ga. , so I'll be tied up that weekend. Hope ya'll have a ball.  Man it's expensive getting a girl married off.  I'll make it up there one of these days.
Ken


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 30, 2007)

choctawlb

Yew need to get your priorities straight. 

 You gonna pass up the chance to meet up with us,  just to go see your daughter get married?

Boy, I guess that tells us where we lie in your life.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok then, let's keep it go'n !
I'm fix'n to start some targets, for the shoot. I remember someone say'n "I can't see that"  So, I was think'n Flo. Grn. background (5 points),circle, black 10 spot and a Flo. Org. bullseye. Of course just a little larger then last time, the bullseye is 15 points, the flo.grn. is 5 points. Is there a certain color everyone sees better then these? Speak now, or forever hold your peice !
 I know folks are busy kill'n deer an such, but I gotta get to plan'n and do'n !
 I was think'n straw bales and targets, as before, would there be any change to this ? Gotta ask 
 Blanket shoot for prizes ? 
Trade blanket, for sell'n or trade'n ?
Food, oh yea ! Should I cook a "big batch" of hot wings ?
Do we wnat to do anything different then last time, food wise or shoot wise ?
Is there anything anyone wants to do specificly ? I gotta know 
Are there still as many folks, still intresting in attending, 30 something days to go.
 Just trying to plan ahead, get'n a feel of the water, you know.
Let me hear ya 
Jerald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 12, 2007)

I think last time was good so lets keep her the same.

As far as targets they all need to have the same target butt, so we can keep up with who all is beating me in the shoot! LOL

I like the idea of the different colors for the target. Do you need anything to make the targets?


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm just trying to get my hands on any type of cardboard, I have the paint colors already, that is if everyone is in agreence with what I stated.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2007)

uuuuhhhh i reckon i agree heck its your house and your buck nakeeeed shoot and old hippie reunion im all for what ever you say.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL, yea, you do need a hobby ! :0  
Come on John, SPEAK !! LOL!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2007)

im all fer haven fun but man you gotta cook sum more of them wangs they shore were tasty........maybe lewis could bring some wild hog that me or him niether one killed........LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

Aw man, sounds like something to hang over the fire !  
Alright, I'll cook up a "big" batch of them hot wings.
You bring'n family this time John ?
People really need to bring their  family along, maybe some homemade ice cream could be persuded from some of us ? Huh ?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2007)

man i can't be seen in public with my family......LOL.......im gonna try and get them to come this time. but i kinda embaress them sometimes ......heck you seen me shoot......LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

Bring that girl of your'n, heck, from what I seen you post, her and Jacob will run us all down LOL!!! At least Al will have someone to shoot with, heheheeeeeeeee


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 12, 2007)

Diane said, some wives and kids have just got to come on out !


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 12, 2007)

I could probably persuad my wife to come...she actually wants me to start looking for a light bow for her t ostart shooting with!!!!

I willlook for some cardboard and I can bring one of the shoulders off these hogs that neither I nor John killed! lOL


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2007)

dang wild hog meat that some body else shot sounds good to me......LOL


----------



## CM Sackett (Nov 12, 2007)

Man, if I wasn't headed for Texas those exact same dates... I could be persuaded to be "from Georgia" for a few days!

You folks have a GRAND time!
Sackett


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2007)

sackett it would be an honor if you could make it. but heck if i had the funds i would be going to tejas with you and a few more.......you have fun cause i know we will


----------



## Al33 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm still in and looking forward to it.


----------



## CM Sackett (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank ye John... you  boys take LOTS of pics.  We'll do the same.  That way, we can at least share some of the laughs and memories both groups are bound to have!


Sackett


----------



## Just BB (Nov 13, 2007)

I been thinkin I may just mosey out there too since I'm only a few miles away. As far as shootin, I have about 4 arra's so if I bend them, I'll be spectatin!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 13, 2007)

BB

Not a problem.  I will let you shoot some of Lewis and Chucks arra's


----------



## Just BB (Nov 13, 2007)

PAPALAPIN said:


> BB
> 
> Not a problem.  I will let you shoot some of Lewis and Chucks arra's



That's mighty kind of you sir, I know their arras are expensive and for you to let me borrow their arras is really a nice thing to do. That's why I love this tradtional stuff, all the nice folks.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL!!!

I will bring extry arra's!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2007)

and if lewis runs out you can shoot some of mine they are like new never had blood on em.......LOL


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 14, 2007)

When it gets a little closer Ill let yall know. If I get to come Ill just leave my longbow at home. I would not want to get embarrased.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 14, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> When it gets a little closer Ill let yall know. If I get to come Ill just leave my longbow at home. I would not want to get embarrased.



Bet you could do better than me, specially since I'll be shooting everyone else's arra's....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 14, 2007)

Branchminnow  

NOOOOoooooooo!!    

Bring your longbow.  If you shoot bad, it might be one of the few times that I can look good.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I may be able to make a 1/2 day, but the wife wants to go see her parents that weekend.  The things we do and give up for love.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 14, 2007)

Branchminnow said:


> When it gets a little closer Ill let yall know. If I get to come Ill just leave my longbow at home. I would not want to get embarrased.



You bring that longbow and yourself, cuase everyone here ain't an expert, plus, you may very well surprise yourself
This is truely for fun, so come on out !! Join us in some serious "fun" !!!!
 Last time , we had a 15 year old beat us all. The thing about traditional archery, it's "all" fun, nuthing but !

 Oh yea BB, you'd had better come on out, arras or not man, come on !!!
Jerald


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark,
 Man !!!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 14, 2007)

If the folks that think they can come do, this is going to be great !!
We'll eat like KINGS and play like KIDS !!!!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 14, 2007)

Man this sure sounds like fun, do i need to bring anything, i've got a couple of deer targets and some aerial targets and some flu flu's and a couple of recurves that i don't shoot that are kind of light somebody can try out.  let me know


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 14, 2007)

Jerald, You don't have to tell me.  It makes me sick, but if I want to keep my days in the woods, I better keep her happy.  I may do a little huntin' while I'm down there.  What time is this gathering starting?


----------



## Just BB (Nov 15, 2007)

Jerald, What do folks need to bring to help out?


----------



## Al33 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Branch, if you want to ride with me let me know.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 15, 2007)

Last time everyone kinda brought a side dish and their own meat, but this time withthe wings and me bringing a pig shoulder and probably and deer hindquarter that might not be nessesary. 

Jerald do you have a smoker? Maybe we could start smokin these two real early or maybe even the night before and have them ready by lunch.

Someone could bring some soda or sweet tea, maybe some paper plates so's we dont leave a mess for Jerald and Diane to have to clean.

Oh and someone bring some rope so we can tie Jacob up and throw him in the shed right before the shoot so we all have a chance to win!!! LOL


----------



## Just BB (Nov 15, 2007)

I got the rope.....


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 15, 2007)

Lewis, I have a smoker grill, (fire box on the side of a grill, Cajun microwave, as Justin Wilson called it ) 
 I have smoked in it before. Depending on the size of those shoulders, could take as long as 6 hours. I have plenty of dry seasoned oak to use. I'll make about 20 lbs. of hot wings, (I'll leave some plain for those who do not care for hot wings). I'll see if I can talk Diane into a cassarole or something . 
 I guess with that amount of meat, folks could just bring a covered dish, someone could bring a few saussages, (JOHN !!!). Others could bring paper plates and plastic ware, cups, forks, etc. Or if you have a particular peice of meat you want cooked, bring it. Someone could bring a cheese or veggy tray if they wanted ? Soft drinks, sweet tea, ice ? Lounge chairs or camp stools would be a plus
 We could start at 8:00 or 9:00 am if ya'll wanted.
Those that have just got bows, or are thinking about getting one, or just want to try it out, don't be afraid to come on out any way and do some shooting. There is no better time or place to try something out or ask questions. They'll be plenty of folks here with vairing degrees of archery accomplishments and most of us ain't really all that good any way LOL!!!  It'll be a very enjoyable experience I can tell ya that.
 Oh yea, jacob say's he ain't skeered !!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 15, 2007)

If ya have flu flu's and arieals, please do bring them 
Extra bows and arrows for those that don't have, or could try out would work too. Three D targets would be fun to shoot at as well, but I beleive we are just going to stick with the bales and cardboard targets to keep scoring all the same as far as the "shoot" goes, but practicing or just shooting, bring'em on if you want.
 Ya'll don't forget the "trade blanket" either, bring your plunder you don't use any more and do some trade'n or sell'n.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 16, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Hey Branch, if you want to ride with me let me know.



If it works out I will!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2007)

whoa there jerald heck half that pork lewis is bringing is mine ........LOL...... i will bring plate and drinks. if you can find some dried hickory for your smoker that would set the meat taste right up there with justin wilson's cooking......LOL.....


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 16, 2007)

I have some Mesquite chips that we can use to smoke with.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2007)

lewis that would be even better....soak them in water the night before and they will do real good. man im getting hungry just thinking about this shin-dig!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2007)

*A little reminder of the fun had at the first one:*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=130956&highlight=georgia+trad+shoot


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2007)

dadgumit AL now im real hungry and starving for some trad fun too!!!!! man you are mean.......LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 16, 2007)

John, I was meerly  speak'n of some sauges


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 16, 2007)

Man , I'M GET'N HUNGRY TOO !!!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, I added a few more critters to the "miniture" 3 D course. We now even have a mascot, "Woody" the woodchuck  
A little goat and another wabbit. Some know as to what I refer to, others will see directly 
 Lewis, you found any cardboard yet ? I have'nt had the chance to get any where, these long days and weekends at work are kill'n me


----------



## Al33 (Nov 18, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> Well, I added a few more critters to the "miniture" 3 D course. We now even have a mascot, "Woody" the woodchuck
> A little goat and another wabbit.



How about some Beanie Baby animals at 40 yards?


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 18, 2007)

*Well bad news.*

The verdict is in.  It looks like I will be standing y'all and my wife up to go shoot some quackers in AR.  I shoot most days at the house if anyone wants to join me.  I have aprox. 20 acres that I walk daily with the judos.  Missed a crow at 25yds straight up by 1-2" today.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 20, 2007)

After looking at the 1st meet and greet pics, I'm beginning to think there ain't enough arra's in my quiver or for that matter in the state of georgia. Ol BB's sweatin it good but unless something mighty powerful comes between me and this next event on the 15th, I'm coming and joining in on the fun. Don't know about that 50 yard target though.... I mean, I'm used to going and retrieving my arra's at about 50 yards but the target was only at 20


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been able to find any big peices but I will goout tomorrow and look at some other places I know.


----------



## Just BB (Nov 20, 2007)

Jerald, My Son Ben works at Mail and More in Villa Rica. Has soon as he gets to work from school, I'll ask him. I bet they'll have some. If so, He'll put it aside for us. I'll update soon as I know.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2007)

Just BB said:


> After looking at the 1st meet and greet pics, I'm beginning to think there ain't enough arra's in my quiver or for that matter in the state of georgia. Ol BB's sweatin it good but unless something mighty powerful comes between me and this next event on the 15th, I'm coming and joining in on the fun. Don't know about that 50 yard target though.... I mean, I'm used to going and retrieving my arra's at about 50 yards but the target was only at 20



heck buddy you will fit right in with us all except, AL and jeralds boy now them 2 can sho nuff shoot.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2007)

Well sir, any help I can get right now, I sure will appreciate !!
I have been busy to say the least ! Last itme I got the cardboard off the job. I'm at a rough in stage right now and have no cardboard at hand , it's all dirt work. 
I'll buy some if I gotta, cause I love shoots like this !
Thanks !
Jerald


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2007)

Just B B, bring yore butt on here ! 
 I'm sure there will be plenty o arrows to go around ! Plus, we sho nuff love ta have ya !! Come on man !!  I just gotta meet the "typest of the web" LOL !!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got your cardboard if I can get with you one day soon.  I just bought a 27" tv and the box has 2 really good sides.  I will try to get it to you.  Man, I wish I could be there, but those little ducks are just screaming my name and I have to replinish my supply so I can provide next years duck poppers.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yea, 50 yard shot, heck, that ain't nuth'n, I missed the first couple times  So don't worry none, we'll cripple  Al n Jacob  LOL!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 20, 2007)

Like I said.  Any of y'all are welcome to come shoot at the house.  Just bring some Judos and we will take off through the fields/woods behind the house.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 20, 2007)

Questions

Is anyone bringing there better halfs, spouses, significant others?

What should I bring in the line of food,  drink, or whatever?

Will someone post directions, time to arrive and how long it is anticipated to last?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2007)

im trying to get my wife and daughter to come.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife will be coming maybe...

I think me and Jerald will be there around 8-9am and it should last most of the day. I think we will be covered as far as meat goes so you could bring a side dish or drinks.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2007)

I do beleive, if Lewis is bring'n a hunk of pork or ? we'll be here early to get it started smoke'n. I'd say if ya wanted to come share a cup of coffee and a biscut at 7:00 or 8:00 am, that would be fine, come on ! other then that, what ever time ya'll want to show up, that's fine too. 
 Bring a side dish if you wish, to go along with what was posted earlier.
I live right off of Hwy 61, 8 miles south of Dallas, or 1 mile north of New Georgia, I'll have a "Trad Shoot" sign out on the mail box.
 My cell # is 678-300-9017 if you want to call if turned around some where, call me !
Please, bring your wives, or children, this is a "family" event !


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, Lewis beat me to it LOL!!


----------



## Just BB (Nov 21, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> Just B B, bring yore butt on here !
> I'm sure there will be plenty o arrows to go around ! Plus, we sho nuff love ta have ya !! Come on man !!  I just gotta meet the "typest of the web" LOL !!!



Ye Ol Typest of the Web here, Jerald, I've got your cardboard hogtide and ready to pick up. My son came through. I'll pick it up today and wander over your way at some point hopefully this weekend. Maybe we can fling a few to try out the targets.....


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 21, 2007)

Good deal !
Gime a holler when you want'a hook up.
Friday mornning I'll be in the woods though, should be back by noon.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 21, 2007)

Did I hear you right Just BB, 16'x16' for the 50 yarder ? LOL!!
Are you paranoid or what  What color ya want'a paint it ? The zoneing commision will think I built a new structure in the back yard LOL!!! heheheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 22, 2007)

Jerald, If you are going to be at sheffield Friday or Saturday, I will send some pieces with pops.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, great! 
I'm going to pick up a couple of guns on Friday, don't know if I'll make it out then. Saturday for sure though. 
Thanks !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2007)

man this thang just keeps on getting gooder and gooder


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 23, 2007)

Mr. Jack, 
 I forgot to add, it will last as long as anyone wants to stay and as early as anyone wants to show up.

John,
 You bring'n "October Whitetails" with ya ?
I have "Primal Dreams" if'n ya want to borrow it.

Further account on the "mini" 3 D course, 3 wabbits, 1 coon, 
1 sheep (button head), 1 woodchuck (our Woody's mascott)
Bring your flu, flu's and or thumpers 
If anyone in their travels, see's a stuffed toy squirell, get it, I'll reimburse you for your troubles.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

I guess it might help if I brought your Primal Dreams back wouldnt it so you could swap with John! LOL


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

I will search thrw my 1 kazzilion stuffed animals that my two girls own for something interesting.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh and Jerald could I Indian give three turkey feathers from you to make some flu-flu's?? LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 23, 2007)

Sure, I got plenty 
I thought you had given back primal dreams already, I looked in the cabinet and didn't see it, hmmm I'ma have ta start watch'n you LOL!!! 
Hey, I'll be home all day tomorrow, if ya wanta stop by. I'm gonna kick around in the shop and finish a few things up. I made a 15 bow rack for the shoot. Gotta few other things I wanna get done too.
Gime a holler !


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah I might stop by then. John just sent me the movies and in it was  copy of primal dreams so I guess I can return yours now! LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2007)

hey im glad you got em........now you can watch and learn little weed hopper


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 23, 2007)

Lewis, What time you gonna swing by Jerald's?  If my parents can watch the little one for a few, I may come by and fling a few.  I need to bring Jerald some cardboard anyhow.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 23, 2007)

Im open all day so whatever will work for you and Jerald. Just call Jerald and let him know and I will talk to him and we can get it worked out.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 25, 2007)

A couple more weeks, can not wait, ya'll get ready !


----------



## Fatboy (Nov 26, 2007)

So how many people do you think ya'll got coming to this thing?I'm trying to get my buddy to come with me seeing as he lives not far from there.I know I don't post very often but I do lurk quite a bit and would like to meet ya'll.

Greg Womack


----------



## Al33 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fatboy said:


> So how many people do you think ya'll got coming to this thing?I'm trying to get my buddy to come with me seeing as he lives not far from there.I know I don't post very often but I do lurk quite a bit and would like to meet ya'll.
> 
> Greg Womack



It only takes two trad shooters for a great time but I am sure there will be many more than that. Hope you can join us.

Not trying to avoid an accurate answer to your question, just letting you know the numbers aren't really that important when it comes to having fun, eating good, and learning something new.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 26, 2007)

I know Me, Jerald, John Cooper, Al will be there for sure and there has been 4 or 5 others that said they were coming. But like Al said even if there was only Me and Jerald we would have a blast.....wayy too much food, but a blast none the less! LOL


----------



## Dennis (Nov 26, 2007)

Im planning on bringing a newbe with me so he can check things out


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 26, 2007)

From previous post, I think about 10 or 12 folks will show up, plus family members. Don't be shy, come on out ! 
 Al's right, it only takes a few of us nuts to have a good time, we seem to amuse the heck outa one another LOL


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 26, 2007)

Started the targets this evening, florescent orange, yellow and green. Just did a few to see how they'd turn out.
Lewis, call me when you get a chance tomorrow, we need to lay out this course this weekend if ya can.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats cool Jerald. I have a Christmas party earlier in the day at my Mom's house about 2 miles from you. I could bring the whole family over after the party. Or I can come while they stay at my Mom's house. Either way I can come.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 27, 2007)

Bring'em on over, don't hide them


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 27, 2007)

Goodwill in Woodstock has a ton of stuffed animal at about $1.00 each.  Do you want to me to pick some up?  How many?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 27, 2007)

reviveourhomes said:


> Thats cool Jerald. I have a Christmas party earlier in the day at my Mom's house about 2 miles from you. I could bring the whole family over after the party. Or I can come while they stay at my Mom's house. Either way I can come.



Lewis - Make sure you bring your bride. I have  a bow that should be right, but I want to make sure the arrows I have will fit her.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack I sent you a PM here last Friday and a Email yesterday about that. But I am looking for arrows though.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack, I'm looking for a squirell, I have plenty of others, I'm just missing that elusive rodent. If ya see one, snatch it up please sir !
Thanks !


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 28, 2007)

Could not find a squirell, but I got a stuffed rabbit the size of a squirell;  He is kind of animated and by the time we clip his ears off he will look like a squirell from about 100 yds,

I also got a life size floppy eared rabbit, but it is in a sitting up position.  Again, at a distance it will look real enough,

They had a couple of life sized realistic looking puppies, but I thought that might be kind of sick,

Sometime in the Spring, I will do sort of a stump shoot; but instead of stumps it will be a stuffed animal shoot,  Teddy Bears and stuff.

These two bunnies together cost me $1.65 after tax.  At that rate I can afford about 30 targets.  The WMA behind my house will be a great place to do it.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 28, 2007)

That sounds like a Blast Jack!!

I still need to go through my kids old stuffed animals and try and find something interesting. I will do that tonight!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a plan to me !
We always shoot at them little stuffed critters, makes for some intresting shots 
I think Al is already addicted to the wabbit  LOL!!!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 28, 2007)

Just a little reminder of some fun we once had 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=130956


----------



## Al33 (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope I am not the only one that brings a camera this time.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 28, 2007)

I got one this time 
And I know how to use it


----------



## Just BB (Nov 29, 2007)

Folks, Just wanted to say that Jerald is working very hard to make sure we all have an enjoyable time at his and Diane's place. The target range is ready, Targets are being painted and they are bright enough for even us older guys with declining eye sight will be able to see them. There's a 15 bow, bow rack that's been put in place that we need to make sure we fill up. All this work and planning is being done after working all day. I for one am very appreciative of all this effort to see that we have a good time. Hat's off to you sir!


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 29, 2007)

Why thank ye sir ! But there are others as well !
All the planning and working in the world ain't worth a hoot, if the folks don't turn out. The good bunch we have here, will make all efforts turn into dividends that will far exceed all expectations !
I garrrruntee ! What really shines, is the smiles on their faces and the enjoyment of words and memories far after the shoot'n is done. Days gone by, talked about around the campfires for days to come, that is the pay off. I do what I do, cause I enjoy it and I want too, same as everyone here. We are blessed with a good pastime and good friends to share it with, that's the key. I'm hoping a lot of folks come on out and share a great time with us. Even those that don't shoot bare bows, well, they will when they leave! 
 Let's plan on a real good time folks !
Oh yea, got new bales of straw this evening, we're ready to set it up come Saturday mornning. If'n yore in the this neck o the woods, stop on by !


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 29, 2007)

You know what happens when you work all the time ?
You get your weekends messed up. Hey Lewis, we don't need to set up the range this weekend, we need to do it "next" weekend !
Man I have lost my mind and track of time. LOL!!!
We'll set the range up on the 8th (duh), and the shoot is on the 
15th. 
Well, what'a ya know, I still got a weekend to hunt now LOL!!! 
Hope I ain't cornfussed no one, (but me)


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL, that will work cause I will have the whole day free instead of only half.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 29, 2007)

Good, please help keep me in a straight line Lewis, please ! LOL !!!


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 9, 2007)

Course was laid out yesterday and we're about ready. I have a few other little things to do to get ready. 
We'll have plenty of novelty targets to shoot at as well. I'm guess'n someone will bring some arial targets  right ?
I'll be up and out early, getting the smoker ready and suck'n up the coffee if any one else wants to show up early too. I know Lewis will be there. The shop is heated and we'll have a fire outside as well.
Don't forget your trade fodder either. 
 So we don't get several of the same dishes, what's everyone planning on bring'n.
Diane & Jerald- squash casserole, hot wings.
Lewis & John- pork shoulder.
 ?
If ya'll have some lounge chairs, bring'em along. I can seat 10 on the back deck with what I have. We have 2 fold up tables for food and fix'ns.
 The weather will be in the mid 50's, so that ain't too bad.
It's gonna be a good day folks and I'm ready, like a little kid on Chrismas mornning


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh yea, can we get a head count on who all's comming ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2007)

i'll be there and im trying to bring a newbie wid me.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm coming.   I'll bring a couple of cases of cokes.  Let me know if your lacking something else that I can pick up.

I also have two stuffed rabbits for execution,  a bunch of multi colored 1/4" nocks, and a Master Fletcher.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll be there with a newbie hopefully


----------



## ccbunn (Dec 9, 2007)

I plan on being there. Probably alone since I can't talk my son out of hunting. I do plan on smoking a venison hindquarter on Friday, and I'll bring it with me. I know there is already  plenty of meat, but I'll throw this in the mix anyway.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Chuck !
Heck, I never turn down a peice of smoked venison


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I ma gonna be there..not for sure yet though I will keep ya posted!! HAHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll kick yore butt !!!
 LOL heheheeeeeeeeeeeeee
You better be here !


----------



## Just BB (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll Be there, bringing two of the boys with me to try to get them away from the wheelie bows I bought them.....Thought I'd bring a couple dishes of parmesan potatoes. There real good. Some trade goodies and chairs and I have a table I can bring and a Suprise or Two.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm bringing some pecan pies and deer sausage. I have 5 folding chairs.  If ya'll think of anything else I need to bring let me know.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 11, 2007)

I have been informed by the Misses that I will be bringing Potato Salad to the event instead of Parmesan potato's


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 11, 2007)

Awe man, thats it you cant come...Iwas really looking foward to the parm potatoes!!!LOL

Just kiddin!!


----------



## Just BB (Dec 11, 2007)

reviveourhomes said:


> Awe man, thats it you cant come...Iwas really looking foward to the parm potatoes!!!LOL
> 
> Just kiddin!!



There good, She just pointed out it would be harder to keep them heated up or reheat and not dry out, so she has this new tater salad recipe that we are to test...I mean try...I mean looooooooooove.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 11, 2007)

LOL!! Either way its good...Im not too picky!! HAHAHA


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 11, 2007)

I like tater salad !
Ya'll ready ? I know I am !


----------



## Dennis (Dec 11, 2007)

Im bringing some slaw along with some arial targets and flu flu's what else do i need to bring? ice? let me know. Im sure this is not everybody that is comming.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll bring chips & salsa and anything else I can round up. Of course, i will have flu-flu's and aerials also. Found a solid foam soccer ball in the woods yesterday that should make for some interesting moving shots.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 11, 2007)

I gots 9 flu-flu's made up for some FUN!!!!!

Man I cant wait!!


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 11, 2007)

Al, you been hunt'n round the playgrounds LOL heheheeeee


----------



## Just BB (Dec 12, 2007)

Jerald, I have one of those big carport type tarp thingys  that I take camping for a cook tent. Do you think we'll need something like that? If you do, I'll be over about first cup of coffee time to set it up.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 12, 2007)

Forming a List here. I'll start:

1. Just BB and 2 sons = 3


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 12, 2007)

1. Just BB and 2 sons = 3
2. Reviveourhomes and maybe wife=5


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 12, 2007)

BB, call me please sir, about that thar carport thingy, I think I have lost your number 
Jerald


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 13, 2007)

Well looks likewe are gonna havea Champion archer visiting us this weekend.

Me and Chuck were meeting up in Cedartown yesterday at a gas station to swap some arrows and a guy pulled up and saw us and came over to chat, the guy used to shoot trad and said he had a friend who lived in New Ga right down the road from Jerald. Well after talking awhile he called his buddy and told him about the shoot and his buddy siad, "yeah I know about and me and my friend are coming". Roger then gave me the phone and I talked with him a bit, he said he doesnt get on GON much but his buddy who has one the State Championship and several Southeast titles is a lurker here and they heard about it and are going to stop by and hang out with us! He also saidanother friend from meryweather Co.might be coming too. Sorry, I cant remember names...yeah I know I have a bad memory since it was only yesterdaybut you know!


----------



## william rice (Dec 13, 2007)

I think i know who that is and if im right he's a nice guy and quite the shooter


----------



## Just BB (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay, okay, off the rock, over the tree, pass the barn, through the window, between the stuffed rabbit and Al's legs hit the bullseye....


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I hope these pros know this is a just for fun shoot and not a 
5 acre 3 D course . 
Really wished I could get a good head count on who all was comming.
From what I'm hearing, might be a pretty decent turn out of folks, there's a few from tradgang that are planning on comming out too. All are most certainly welcome to join us, I just wanna make sure we have enough of everything to go around.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 13, 2007)

BB, ya forgot the bankshot off the trailer tire ! LOL


----------



## Just BB (Dec 13, 2007)

That was my next shot.....off the trailer tire, through the screen porch, pass the grill, pass back by me, drop the chicken wing, off the bow rack, hit the chicken wing bone tossed in the air, spiral downward, off the gust of wind in the bullseye!


----------



## Just BB (Dec 13, 2007)

Is anyone getting any practice in? I haven't arrived home before dark all this week. Even shot a few in the dark. I'm going to need a bigger target Saturday....


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 13, 2007)

I ain't shot my bow since last saturady mornning, when we went squirell hunt'n and I only shot it about 10 times then.
I've been get'n home to late in the evenings.


----------



## Fatboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Well the guy that my "buddy" was talking about coming with him doesn't really care that much about shooting to beat anybody anymore.He just wants to come meet the people that he reads about on here everyday.Sounds like alot of fun.BTW I only won the SE twice and it was a few years ago.I am really looking forward to this Saturday.
Greg Womack


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 13, 2007)

We will be glad to have ya!We will have a little friendly competiotion but its just for fun. Mostly it will be shooting, chatting and lots of EATING!! LOL

Looking foward to meeting you guys!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't shot in months, and I have a brand new set of fiberglass arrows that just made, never been shot, so  I am coming with all the excusses I need for missing.

Greg Womack?  Is that any kin to Warren?


----------



## Fatboy (Dec 13, 2007)

No not kin to Warren but I sure wish I was.That man is a deer killin machine.I would love to have grown up hunting with someone like him.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2007)

Glad your coming greg it ought to be a lot of fun


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm looking forward to meeting ya'll too Greg, it will be a lot of fun, you can bet on that . I don't sweat get'n beat on the range none, I have too much fun watch'n others miss  
That's why I miss, I can't quit laugh'n LOL!!!  
I hope some young'ns come out, so's they can beat all us "ole timers" LOL


----------



## ccbunn (Dec 14, 2007)

It's been over 2 months since I shot my recurve until last night. Found out it ain't like riding a bicycle! Hope I can find a little time today to at least limber my shoulders and back up a little.
Lookin' forward to meeting everybody tomorrow!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 14, 2007)

Whether ya'll have been practicing or not, you might as well go ahead and concede first place, because I can pretty much keep my arrows in a four foot group at 10 yards.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 14, 2007)

ccbunn said:


> It's been over 2 months since I shot my recurve until last night. Found out it ain't like riding a bicycle! Hope I can find a little time today to at least limber my shoulders and back up a little.
> Lookin' forward to meeting everybody tomorrow!



I like you and haven't even met you yet It takes me about an hour to limber up every thing and then it takes me about 5 shots to realize my fingers hurt, my eyes are going bad and I lean the bow up and say "Boys how about you shoot awhile while Daddy goes and looks for something I can't find"


----------



## deersled (Dec 14, 2007)

I finally arranged my work schedule, so I'll be there. Got a new longbow from my BIL that needs to be setup. Sure could use some help. Don't worry...can't shoot it worth a darn either!
Maybe one of you guys can bring some sinew and go thru the process and actually show me how to use the stuff.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2007)

good deal can't wait to put names with faces.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 14, 2007)

Jerald, Get the coffee going and have me a cup about 7:45am. I'll be over with the big canopy to set up.

Mike


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 14, 2007)

See y'all tomorrow.

Disappointed though because I could not find my CRONY.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, I'm loaded up and got things in order for tomorrows grand event and get-together. Got some venison wraps marinating, broccoli and cauliflower salad made up, chips & salsa, blob targets, arrows out the wazoo, and of course a few bows. 

See everyone sometime tomorrow morning. Be careful and drive safely!


----------



## Slasher (Dec 14, 2007)

uh... I looked and looked.. but this will go from about what time to what time?

Wife said I am free to go... but I best be home in time for a neighborhood Christmas party...

But with the weather... I may decide to sneak into the woods till bout 9:30 or so...

I am wanting to meet some of the folks on here, and since I have been a self taught trad guy, figure I can learn whole bunch too!!! Plus wanting to get some of ideas of what werks or what doesn't... 

I have accumulated some things I bought wrong or don't really need/like/want.... so maybe some trading blanket wares...


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2007)

The get together is, from what ever time folks get here, till what ever time folks want to leave here


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2007)

Best regards for a good turnout and shinin` times, Jerald!! Take some pics for us, and as a special request, take a good shot for me, of the trade blanket, loaded with plunder and loot.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm still working on some stuff, but I'll be ready. I hate these long days at work.
I'll be up and at'em at 5:00 get'n the smoker ready, I'll have plenty of coffee go'n BB 
Went today and picked up some extra bales of straw to help stop some of the "wild arrows" from try'n to hide in the grass out back.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2007)

Will do nic !


----------



## JPISME (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Jerald,
See ya around 8. Hope I can even shoot. I haven't tried since shoulder surgery back in August....we'll see. If it don't work too good....I'll cheer on everybody else...

Jimmy


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 14, 2007)

Cant wait!!!! Ill be there at 6:00Am waiting for Jerald to wake up!! LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2007)

i'll be leaving around 8 my newbie buddy never got back with me so i'll be flying solo. jerald be sure and have your spine tester out in the open so i can spine the arrows im bringing.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2007)

John, I put it back together and it's sit'n on the bench.
Drive safe brother !


----------



## pine nut (Dec 14, 2007)

Jerald, I hvae not mentioned that I was trying to come because I had to work out some things, It looks like I can make it and I hope it is ok.  I will bring a large pan of baked beany weinnies andchips and some cokes.  Hope this is ok.
Bill


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey, just show'n up is half the battle  Come on, no matter what you bring ! Love ta have ya here ! Any thing and everything is fair game with these eat'n fools LOL !! heheheeeeeeee.
Yes, your fine, come on out !


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Dec 15, 2007)

How you get there


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 15, 2007)

Jerald & Diane, (oh yea, Jacob) Eyer
6928 Villa Rica Hwy, Dallas Georgia 30157
Cell # 678-300-9017
1 Mile north of New Georgia on Hwy 61. 
8 miles south of Dallas on Hwy 61. 
Light yellow house with green trim, paved driveway, carport with a black jeep cherokee and a green chevy silverado in carport. I'll have a sign above the mailbox say'n "Trad Shoot".


----------

